# Trimming goggle foam?



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I have the same problem with most goggles because my nose is pretty wide.

You just have to hunt around until you find something with a large enough nose section. Oakely came out with some new model in 2010 with a wide nose gap, but I forget the name.

I currently wear Smith I/O, which are pretty good... the Anon Hawkeye are also fairly wide and the Smith Phenoms are ok.

Trimmng foam won't help much if the actual goggle itself isn't wide enough.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Just do them up super tight for a while and it should pack out a bit...At least thats what I do. 
Come to think of it maybe clamp it down overnight or something.
Trimming might work but it would sure suck if you cut out too much or the wrong shape.


----------



## ryninger (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the advice...But no longer needed. Went by Dickssporting Goods and found a pair of Giro Root goggles for 26 bucks, marked down from 129.99!


----------

